# Excuse me sir, could you please back up!



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Mar 25, 2009)

This video brightened my day


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh man that was a scream  he was so polite , one must always remember ones manners when one is chainpunching an attackers face in .

It was like Ned Flanders from the Simpsons had come to life and was doing Wing Chun .
Excuse me sir , could you please dang-diddly-darn back up.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 25, 2009)

That was one sought after vehicle..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 25, 2009)

Does that style actually say 'foom, foom, foom' when they hit?


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 25, 2009)

lol@ MJM & Nab.
Yea those robbers wanted that station wagon real bad.

lol...what was up with the talking and sound effects!?!?


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 25, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Does that style actually say 'foom, foom, foom' when they hit?


 
Yeah we say foom , foom , foom , lets go back to my room so we can do it all night and you can make me feel right .   :ultracool
Makes a good pick up line at the clubs lol.

I can't speak for all lineages Bill , but in ours we were taught to breathe normally and keep your mouth closed with your tongue up against the roof of your mouth when sparring or fighting .

Personally I wouldn't like to take a punch in the teeth when my mouth is half open saying foom ,foom, foom.

After that it would sound more like foom , spit , foom , spit , foom as you spit bits of your broken teeth onto the ground .


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Mar 26, 2009)

> I can't speak for all lineages Bill , but in ours we were taught to breathe normally and keep your mouth closed with your tongue up against the roof of your mouth when sparring or fighting .


 
Yea, same here  But my EBMAS instructor used to do it a lot. I acctualy thought it was something Emins student pick up from him but it seems that the "foom phenomenom" isn't unique to the EBMAS lineage only. Anyway... Interesting


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 26, 2009)

Foom Foom Foom!! 

He couldn't say Zoom Zoom Zoom because he does not do capoeria:





 
lyrics so you know what that commerical is saying!


> 4X
> Zum zum zum
> Capoeira mata um
> 
> ...


English:



> Zoom zoom zoom
> *Capoeira can kill one
> 
> Where there are wasps
> ...


----------



## dnovice (Mar 26, 2009)

I think everyone is missing the point here. The car he is protecting is a mazda. He was trying to say zoom zoom zoom, like in the commercial, but the punching threw of his breathing so it sounds like foom, foom, foom...


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 26, 2009)

I study EBMAS and we keep our mouth closed with our tongue raised to the roof of the mouth, whilst breathing in as steadily and controlled relaxed as possible through the nose.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 26, 2009)

That guy must have REALLY wanted that sifu's car..........


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know why, I had a rough day at work, came home in a sour mood. This instantly made everything bad disappear.

Thank you so much.


----------

